

The State of HTML5 Apps - jggube
http://sixrevisions.com/html/the-state-of-html5-apps/

======
leviathant
HTML5 is not a replacement for rich media like Siverlight and Flash. The word
'audio' doesn't even appear anywhere in this article.

Yes, you should be at least dipping your toes in HTML5 - but do so with the
appropriate expectations.

~~~
voidfiles
HTML5 is a replacement for Silverlight, and Flash, just because the article
doesn't mention audio, audio is capable in HTML5.

Besides that the article states that things like games, ie. intense and
immerse applications, aren't possible, but if you think about things like
gmail, google maps, are all full applications built with out flash.

And games aren't that far off check out this

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmtQOB_KFzU>

a game engine written in HTML5

